# Lower Clinton



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Question for your drift boat guys out there .tossing up the idea Of launching at Shadyside and going up river. Have any if you guys tried this ? I’m curious how far I can make up to get into some steelhead water .


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Ohh man subject was just out there. Bud park is fishy but not sure how far past Moravian you’ll get. No wake through there. Fish come through there at some point. Do you have decent graph


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I have a helix 5


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Fast current and tight turns around the Budd park to Mt.clemens stretch. Alot of down trees, junk, etc. I tried it in a kayak years ago. There's some decent holes all along that area. Not sure if there's fish, I have not done well in that area any time of year. Guys use to fish the intersection of the main and North branch just outside of Mt.Clemens for suckers in the spring.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Whales said:


> Fast current and tight turns around the Budd park to Mt.clemens stretch. Alot of down trees, junk, etc. I tried it in a kayak years ago. There's some decent holes all along that area. Not sure if there's fish, I have not done well in that area any time of year. Guys use to fish the intersection of the main and North branch just outside of Mt.Clemens for suckers in the spring.


Let us know if you try it.... I'm curious...you my start a new trend!


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Whales said:


> Let us know if you try it.... I'm curious...you my start a new trend!


Will do


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Nighttime seems worried about this topic. Should tell you everything you need to know ie Must be good lol


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Nighttime seems worried. Must be good lol


You’re funny! Lol probably need several boats down there to figure things out down there. Has to be something somewhere. It’s something that’s always been on the back of my mind. Launching the boat and covering water.
I’ve fished some through Clinton Twp and have had some success but lots of ground to cover. Last bite I had was around Yates yesterday. Really thought I’d have a blow out week, didn’t happened the way I wanted. Water dropped quick and threw me curve ball also always searching. Probably put 35 miles on this week searching water and came out with 5 lost and one landed and few other bites. Fishing won’t be a reality for me after January 4 for few months as I’m going in back/ neck surgery.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

I’ve floated from Yates to 59 in my xt and have got fish as far down as Schoenherr rd on foot . Anything below that is unfished water to me .Thinking I’m probably going to hit the Huron just so I can get some work in on The new boat


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the report nighttime. I hope you recover well from your surgery and are back on the water soon!


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

nighttime said:


> You’re funny! Lol probably need several boats down there to figure things out down there. Has to be something somewhere. It’s something that’s always been on the back of my mind. Launching the boat and covering water.
> I’ve fished some through Clinton Twp and have had some success but lots of ground to cover. Last bite I had was around Yates yesterday. Really thought I’d have a blow out week, didn’t happened the way I wanted. Water dropped quick and threw me curve ball also always searching. Probably put 35 miles on this week searching water and came out with 5 lost and one landed and few other bites. Fishing won’t be a reality for me after January 4 for few months as I’m going in back/ neck surgery.


Yes good luck on the surgery.....give those Clinton Steels a break! LOL. How long will you be off for,( fishing )?


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well woke up late af and rolled the dice on the Clinton. Made it all the way to bud park without a problem than ran out of time. Hooked one fish once I got in some steelhead water gave me a couple shakes and a jump and said see ya. Don’t know how far I could of went but it was getting skinny


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm assuming you launched at Shadyside park and went upriver? Did you happen to fish any of the non- steely looking water? This boating activity on the lower has me intrigued...


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Swampbuckster said:


> I'm assuming you launched at Shadyside park and went upriver? Did you happen to fish any of the non- steely looking water? This boating activity on the lower has me intrigued...


Yes sir launched at shady side . I did try casting tots and floated in the big water . Wish I had some rod holders to troll with on said water .


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice glad to see you roll the dice how long of boat ride in to budd without fishing? Be respectful knowing it’s quote end quote no wake lol.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Plug spread in that big water would be ideal. Is budd to slick to drop in? Seen BO must have been on upper with his drift boat today. Fishy day


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

brian0013 said:


> View attachment 619871
> Well woke up late af and rolled the dice on the Clinton. Made it all the way to bud park without a problem than ran out of time. Hooked one fish once I got in some steelhead water gave me a couple shakes and a jump and said see ya. Don’t know how far I could of went but it was getting skinny
> View attachment 619873


Anything interesting along the way? I use to work where the Clinton crosses Groesbeck back in the industrial area. We use to fish the railroad tressel and the park by Aldi. Got the occasional perch or pike..but not many. And a few perch and suckers in the turns right before Clinton River Rd.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

nighttime said:


> Nice glad to see you roll the dice how long of boat ride in to budd without fishing? Be respectful knowing it’s quote end quote no wake lol.


Hard to say . 1/2 hour 45 maybe.took me that to get back but I did rip it a little when there wasn’t any houses


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

nighttime said:


> Plug spread in that big water would be ideal. Is budd to slick to drop in? Seen BO must have been on upper with his drift boat today. Fishy day


Not sure I made it that far to check I have to take a drive To Budd thanks a look at where I’d put in . As easy as that atb comes the trailer I could dump it in a ditch


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah I feel ya on that. Thanks for the info


----------

